# berries on the way



## AndrewSchwab (Dec 9, 2005)

Well it is that time of year again in Oregon. The berries are coming in.
I had my eastern Oregon honey bubbling away, waited for 1/3 break, and put 30lbs of fresh picked berries(different kinds) in yesterday.
Went down to punch the cap this morning. WOW!!! this thing smells GREAT...
I have made this in past years, this year a new honey and different yeast. Giving "vinter's harvest" yeast's some test drives. 

Time will tell???


----------

